# Spotify unwrapped



## littlejohnuk1 (5 mo ago)

So here goes for 2022.

Top non-classical - Stefania - Kalush Orchestra
Spaceman - Sam Ryder
In Corpore Sano - Konstrakta

Top Classical - Paul Ben-Haim -Symphony no 1 - North German Radio Symphony Orchestra cond Israel Yinon
Florence Price - Symphony no 1 - Philadelphia Orchestra cond Yannick Nezet-Seguin
Franz Berwald - Symphony no 1 -`Sinfonie Serieuse` Malmo Symphony Orch cond by Sixten Ehrlig


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Apparently, my favourite genre was: 1. Classical, 2. Classical, 3. Classical, 4. Classical, 5. Classical;

(Well it actually said 1. Classical performance, 2. Avant-garde, 3. Opera, 4. Classical, 5. 21th-century classical)

and my favourite composer was not surprisingly Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, but top song was Helmut Lachenmann's _Marche fatale_ for some reason😆


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Favorite artists: Delalande, Bach, Messiaen

Favorite song: "Lowdown" by Chicago (6 times!)

Favorite genre: Trad Goth Gothic


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This is fun!
My favorite artists were Mozart, JS Bach, BOLT THROWER, Corelli and Schumann.
Songs were Anti-Tank & The Killchain by Bolt Thrower and Bad Romance & Speechless by Lady Gaga and a children's song "Conte Mwen" by Sarah Camille. I use spotify when I teach...


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Bach number 1 artist for me. Which was somewhat of a suprise to me but makes sense - i listened to Rene Jacobs recording of St Mattew Passion a LOT  

Somewhat depressingly, no 1-5 tracks were all ones of my binaural sleep playlist!


----------



## Branko (3 mo ago)

Well, just checked mine.....
70000 listening minutes. That's 2hs 10 mins per day on average. 

Favorite composer was Bach. JS. ..._right._...
Next one was Beethoven......_ok_.....
Then Brahms....._really?_ ..... 
Followed by Wagner (don't tell him that)....._what???? surely higher up_......
Finally a big surprise....Paganini ........_something definitely went wrong here_. _They got the wrong person_. 

They could not give me a most listened to classical piece. But the most listened to non-classical was on this one.....









......_Yep, that's me. _


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This is fun!
> My favorite artists were Mozart, JS Bach, BOLT THROWER, Corelli and Schumann.
> Songs were Anti-Tank & The Killchain by Bolt Thrower and Bad Romance & Speechless by Lady Gaga and a children's song "Conte Mwen" by Sarah Camille. I use spotify when I teach...


love that top 3  Good balance


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Branko said:


> Well, just checked mine.....
> 70000 listening minutes. That's 2hs 10 mins per day on average.
> 
> Favorite composer was Bach. JS. ..._right._...
> ...


You can no longer deny your love of Brahms


----------



## Branko (3 mo ago)

juliante said:


> ou can no longer deny your love of Brahms


right. seems I have to own up.


----------

